# 62311 anesthesia code



## seslinger (Sep 6, 2011)

If you look up the 62311 in the Anesthesia crosswalk book it doesnot list and aa code so would you report the cpt code if the injection was given with anesthesia?

thanks for any imput.
Sheila


----------



## bkeeling (Sep 6, 2011)

*62311*

Are you an anesthesia provider performing the ESI or the anesthetic? There is no longer a ASA code assignment, it is now bundled into the ESI 62311


----------



## seslinger (Sep 7, 2011)

We are the facility so we would use the cpt code 62311?   What would the anesthesiologist bill?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 7, 2011)

Some patients relay to the physicians that they have anxiety about having an epidural which in some cases a separate anesthesiologist or CRNA (that is not performing the epidural ) will provide monitored anesthesia care for example so that the patient can safely lay still and feel confident that they can undergo the procedure. This would be reported by the separate provider that is not also performing the epidural with 01992.


----------

